# Seat height optimization for power? Looking to change up my seat.



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

the seat bars that go over the dry box will work for sure but this is what i have done... I built this dry box mount so that I am sitting as close to the top of the dry box as possible but still in my nice seat... http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/building-a-dry-box-seat-mount-53550.html ... I use that option sometimes but like you i usually sit on a seat bar but didnt like how low I sat so i bought some aluminum seat risers found in this thread.. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/raft-or-cats-seat-riser-52507.html 

Just a few options that are a lot cheaper that the seat brackets you mentioned and I know work well.. These wont get you too high in the air... I was afriad of the seat bracket I would have to spend all the money on the bracket and then the possibility of having to buy taller oar towars to not mess up my rowing geometry.. the seat spacers will get you higher but are not ajustable.. the dry box seat mount you can ajust your seat up and down by raising and lowering your dry box and the expensive chair bracket you also have no ajustment..


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a high back NRS seat on a flip mount over my dry box. I sit pretty damn high. 

I can definitely dig my oars deep without much effort being up as high as I am, but I had to really rake my 10" towers out to the sides to keep from cracking my knees on every stroke. All in all, I dig my setup because I can see over my front passengers a hell of a lot better than if I were on a bar, plus the highback is so comfy. I've never found myself cursing the highback even on hard pull strokes, but I have my captain's bay pretty tight, so I can stand on my footbar and lever myself back over the highback without issues.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Paul7 said:


> If a box was at the right height I could sit on that but I don't want to sit on spongy wet foam all day long.


I can't ever get used to the seats. They seem to restrict your movement a bit and encourage leaning back. 

I have an angled seat box. 1 inch of rise on the rear. That seems to put my shoulders more over my hips and give me a nice balanced place to push or pull from. I tend to stand a bit too and that is easy when you are more over your feet. I like it. I haven't seen too many the same.

Covered with a fairly high density closed cell foam. White. Cool. Comfy. And it wipes almost dry with my hand. 

Use this stuff. 

Qnty Item Description Price Extended
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.125 CCXPE 1/2 Inch XPE Closed Cell Foam $25.95 $29.19
Sub Total: $29.19
Taxes: $0.00
Ground Shipping: $20.54
Total: $49.73

I covered three boxes and had a bit left over. From Seattle Fabrics.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

carvedog said:


> I can't ever get used to the seats. They seem to restrict your movement a bit and encourage leaning back.
> 
> I have an angled seat box. 1 inch of rise on the rear. That seems to put my shoulders more over my hips and give me a nice balanced place to push or pull from. I tend to stand a bit too and that is easy when you are more over your feet. I like it. I haven't seen too many the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The bar tabs are the same height but there are wooden oak spacers under and the one is an inch taller. 1.5 in front and 2.5 in the back.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I like that, does that end up being any taller than a seat on a cross bar? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I've tried most everything (except the mesh DRE style chair) over the years and currently I switch from sitting on a box with a pad (hadn't tried angling it - I likey) to a high back tempress "fish-on" seat bolted to plywood, like codycleves. Actually both are that way, I can just switch between them and they strap to my drybox with footman loops so I can still access my drybox without unstrapping. 

So a few thoughts - As I do way more day trips than overnighters I only use the bench when I've got a gear pile to lean on. Otherwise I use the high-back most of the time as I like to lean back into the chair and sip cocktails and such. I can't imagine not having the option of having a back rest, especially when chauffeuring my wife and children on the weekends. Occasionally during salmon fly season (high-water fishing season) or on the rare event that I go seeking whitewater, I'll use the padded bench seat on day trips. It is more efficient when rowing your ass off and better when throwing your weight around bracing in WW.

As far as seat height, I think it's a double edged sword, I like the visibility of being up fairly high, but if you run shallow water, being too high limits oar purchase. You can get much more oar in shallow water sitting as low as possible (of course you have to drop oar locks as well as seat, i.e. the geometry needs to be appropriate). At this point I sit at a medium height, I'd like to get lower but I need to build a new drybox to do that. I'd guess that my seat is 4-5" above the frame. I think 2-3" would be better and I plan on working on that this winter. It's really amazing how much more effective you can be when skiming rocks in shallow water as your oar to water angle decreases.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

elkhaven said:


> I've tried most everything (except the mesh DRE style chair) over the years and currently I switch from sitting on a box with a pad (hadn't tried angling it - I likey) to a high back tempress "fish-on" seat bolted to plywood, like codycleves. Actually both are that way, I can just switch between them and they strap to my drybox with footman loops so I can still access my drybox without unstrapping.
> 
> So a few thoughts - As I do way more day trips than overnighters I only use the bench when I've got a gear pile to lean on. Otherwise I use the high-back most of the time as I like to lean back into the chair and sip cocktails and such. I can't imagine not having the option of having a back rest, especially when chauffeuring my wife and children on the weekends. Occasionally during salmon fly season (high-water fishing season) or on the rare event that I go seeking whitewater, I'll use the padded bench seat on day trips. It is more efficient when rowing your ass off and better when throwing your weight around bracing in WW.
> 
> As far as seat height, I think it's a double edged sword, I like the visibility of being up fairly high, but if you run shallow water, being too high limits oar purchase. You can get much more oar in shallow water sitting as low as possible (of course you have to drop oar locks as well as seat, i.e. the geometry needs to be appropriate). At this point I sit at a medium height, I'd like to get lower but I need to build a new drybox to do that. I'd guess that my seat is 4-5" above the frame. I think 2-3" would be better and I plan on working on that this winter. It's really amazing how much more effective you can be when skiming rocks in shallow water as your oar to water angle decreases.


where did you attach the footmen loops on the sides of the lid I'm assuming? Is your dry box hanging from straps or does it have bar tabs?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

My drybox is wood, and yes they are attached to the side of the lid. It sits on the rim of the box (essentially tabs). You can see two of the footmans on the lid if you look close.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I sit on my paco grande pad that I fold in half, atop of my drybox. It sheds water well, is cushiony ,provides good elevation over passengers heads, and is easy to rig with one cam through the drybox handles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Posture is everything. Real boatmen push.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

tango said:


> Posture is everything. Real boatmen push.


And real boat women do whatever they want.

I have a drop seat for my cat (solo), but sit up high on a cooler for the raft (passenger up front). I love the dropseat, but we need a cooler on the raft and the rower needs to see above the passengers.


----------

